
Yahoo Open Search Platform Launches Into Private Beta - kyro
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/24/yahoo-open-search-platform-launches-into-private-beta/
======
Readmore
This is pretty exciting stuff, I can't wait to get my hands on this.

